# H2O2--Just Roll With Me



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

As some of you know I am a Gardner!! Tropicals 
Collector of Plumeria's & Brugmansia's
We have in our global community some what I would call gurus of science and it's effect of nature. 
Or maybe it the other way around LOL

One such Gentleman is an American living in near Jakarta ID, with a PhD.
I posted a question regarding seed germination and H2O2, we in the community have long know that rain water stimulates plant growth there are varying views as to why. H2O2 sterilizes and keeps seeds from molding, etc. Stan is his name and he wrote a nice explanation of How the uptake and spray effects of H2O2 that in amounts is present in rain water and how he uses it as a floral spray and as an additive to regular watering regimens. 

Ok with all of that out of the way.
Has anyone ever noticed a surge in plant growth after applying H2O2 to your tank to treat algae???
If anyone would be interested in his article I can see if it's ok with him to share his writings.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have never used H2O2 in my tank, but I would warrant a guess that it would break down very quickly in aquarium water due to its chemically unstable nature and the plethora of substances to react with in the tank. I would be interested though, to see what people think


----------

